# A BIG SHOUT-OUT!!!



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

I'd like to take this time to THANK the followings guys for their advice on helping me with my lawn. The top photo was taken 4 weeks ago and the bottom one was taken today. They suggested using Urea and bingo it worked like a charm by just spraying once a week.

Thanks

1. Awar
2. Carolinacuttin
3. Red

You guys ROCK!!!! oh and big shout out to the Lawnmaster(Mighty-Quinn) for his students!!

THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

NIce progress!

I have a question for @Mightyquinn where do guys get your fast release liquid UREA?

I purchased UREA last year from my local fertilizer company during my renovation and spoon fed every week.

It works so well for a grow in.

This year my local fertilizer company has moved away...and I am on a slow release fertilizer because my lawn is established...but I have a couple of trouble areas that could used a quick grow in like the above picture @macdawgg

Would miracle grow work for areas no larger than the above picture?

Thanks


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn do you have a Site One around you? Take a look, they should have it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been able to buy it from My local Site One the last couple years.


----------



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes that's where I picked mine up @ Site-One!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks guys!!!

@Mightyquinn Just ask for straight UREA correct?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> @Mightyquinn Just ask for straight UREA correct?


Yes, that should work just fine or you could ask for 46-0-0. You can usually check the website and see if they have it in stock at your local branch but you have to have an account to see the price but you could call for that. It should be around $25 for a 50 lb bag. Prices change from year to year but give or take $5 should be around that price point.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!!!
> ...


Awesome...thank you sir! @Mightyquinn :thumbup:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@macdawgg That's why we all love this forum! Whenever I have a question is just think to myself: somebody must have had that issue before and found a way to fix it!

Great job getting your issue fixed :thumbup:


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

This is the first I've seen of this. So are you guys mixing urea and spot spraying troubled areas to recover faster? If so that sounds genius and something I've never thought of before. I know Bermuda guys push N like crazy but, would this work on zoysia? Don't see why it wouldn't but should be more cautious with zoysia? Is there a thread that I missed somewhere about this?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I am not aware of any threads on the subject but when people ask how to fill in areas like that it is usually one of the first suggestions as Bermuda will repair itself pretty quickly with enough nitrogen and water.

Yes, you could spray it or just sprinkle a little extra in the bare spots and water it in really good and the grass will chase the nitrogen. Just be sure not to over apply as with most things, many light applications are better then one heavy application.


----------



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah Saints-That's exactly what I did-Spot Spray! Now I'm not sure about Zoyia and I've always wondered if it's as tough as Bermuda but perhaps someone else can chime in on if you can do that with Zoyia.


----------



## LushTurf (May 28, 2020)

Sorry for my ignorance, but are y'all just implying that I can dissolve granular 46-0-0 into water and then spray it? I ask because I would much rather spray than try to evenly spread granular. And I have several areas that I need to get filled in with my Bermuda.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

LushTurf said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but are y'all just implying that I can dissolve granular 46-0-0 into water and then spray it? I ask because I would much rather spray than try to evenly spread granular. And I have several areas that I need to get filled in with my Bermuda.


It should be "water soluble" fertilizer


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

LushTurf said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but are y'all just implying that I can dissolve granular 46-0-0 into water and then spray it? I ask because I would much rather spray than try to evenly spread granular. And I have several areas that I need to get filled in with my Bermuda.


As long as it's just straight Urea, then yep. I buy mine at the local Co-op and it's not labeled "sprayable" or anything. It works great.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@ENC_Lawn I bought some from site one about a month ago, I think it was around 25 bucks.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Way to go @macdawgg I'm glad you got results!!

For everyone asking about where to get urea, it's fine to dissolve 46-0-0 that you get from any store and spray it, but I've found a much easier way that only costs a fraction more. I buy diesel exhaust fluid from Wal-Mart. Ingredients: 32.5% urea 67.5% pure water. Once you work out the math the analysis of DEF is 15-0-0 and 9.5 ounces = 0.1 lbs N. At ~$5/gal I'll never go back to dissolving urea and hoping there aren't additives in the fertilizer that will gum up my sprayer. My recommended rate is 0.25 lbs N/M for growing in bermuda, so that would be ~24 oz/M which means your $12 jug (2.5 gal) will cover over 13k square feet. Definitely worth it for me, but up to you guys!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@rjw0283 Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Way to go @macdawgg I'm glad you got results!!
> 
> For everyone asking about where to get urea, it's fine to dissolve 46-0-0 that you get from any store and spray it, but I've found a much easier way that only costs a fraction more. I buy diesel exhaust fluid from Wal-Mart. Ingredients: 32.5% urea 67.5% pure water. Once you work out the math the analysis of DEF is 15-0-0 and 9.5 ounces = 0.1 lbs N. At ~$5/gal I'll never go back to dissolving urea and hoping there aren't additives in the fertilizer that will gum up my sprayer. My recommended rate is 0.25 lbs N/M for growing in bermuda, so that would be ~24 oz/M which means your $12 jug (2.5 gal) will cover over 13k square feet. Definitely worth it for me, but up to you guys!


@CarolinaCuttin this is really smart! At our local Wal-Marts the 2.5 gal DEF is $7.88. Per app this is a little less than double the price of 50 lb urea at a local Site One ($30), but like you said you don't have to worry about dissolving urea and for some buying 50 lb bags that they don't need.

I have no plans to spray straight urea on my lawn this season but this is a very convenient option if I decide to go this route next year!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Awesome! I am gonna try the DEF my local co-op stopped carrying 46-0-0 because no one was buying it. Tried to get them to get me some b/c last time I paid $13 for 50# bag. Now I can't find it at any of the feed stores!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Way to go @macdawgg I'm glad you got results!!
> 
> For everyone asking about where to get urea, it's fine to dissolve 46-0-0 that you get from any store and spray it, but I've found a much easier way that only costs a fraction more. I buy diesel exhaust fluid from Wal-Mart. Ingredients: 32.5% urea 67.5% pure water. Once you work out the math the analysis of DEF is 15-0-0 and 9.5 ounces = 0.1 lbs N. At ~$5/gal I'll never go back to dissolving urea and hoping there aren't additives in the fertilizer that will gum up my sprayer. My recommended rate is 0.25 lbs N/M for growing in bermuda, so that would be ~24 oz/M which means your $12 jug (2.5 gal) will cover over 13k square feet. Definitely worth it for me, but up to you guys!


That is some straight Breaking Bad mad scientist genius stuff. Gives new meaning to off label. Lol


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My only 2 experiences with urea were when I used it after it was recommended to me on this forum to apply it to my Bermuda after I leveled last summer. After that, I went back to my standard fertilizer.

Does anyone use it as their primary source of nitrogen? Or is urea more of a "special teams player"?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

JayGo said:


> The only 2 experiences with urea were when I used it after it was recommended to me on this forum to apply it to my Bermuda after I leveled my lawn last summer. After that, I went back to my standard fertilizer.
> 
> Does anyone use it as their primary source of nitrogen? Or is urea more of a "special teams player"?


That's all I have applied to my lawn this year. It's cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For all of those considering DEF in place of Urea, take a look at this thread.

Diesel Exhaust Fluid


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Mightyquinn, so then are you getting your Phos and Potash from something else?


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go @macdawgg I'm glad you got results!!
> ...


 :lol: That's what I'm talking about. Fantastic information in this thread! Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

JayGo said:


> @Mightyquinn, so then are you getting your Phos and Potash from something else?


Yes I am. I get my Potash from Potassium Sulfate/Potassium Nitrate. I haven't sprayed any Potassium this year since I plan on redoing my lawn next Spring and plan on spraying it all out this Fall so I didn't want to waste it on grass that won't be around long. I have been using straight Nitrogen all year and have to say the lawn looks pretty good.

As for the Phosphorus, I don't usually add any to my lawn since recent soil tests state that there is plenty in the soil. Phosphorus doesn't leach from the soil or get used up like Nitrogen and Potassium does so once you get your levels up there really isn't any need to add more to the soil.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn, so then are you getting your Phos and Potash from something else?
> ...


@Mightyquinn Now I am curious with your lawn looking so awesome already....if you don't mind me asking what cultivar are you switching too.

Are you sticking with a Bermuda going some other warm season grass?

This will be awesome to follow!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


I plan on switching to TifGrand. I currently have Tifway 419. The lawn is relatively smooth for the most part as I have added around 20-30 yards of sand over the years but now I just want to start all over and start from scratch and regrade everything as perfectly level as possible. I also want to maintain the lawn below .5" and I just don't feel like I can do that with 419 without aggressive scalping and verticutting. I do need to post a picture of the lawn this weekend as I haven't done so yet this year and I am a believer that if you are giving advice here, you should show what your lawn looks like so people can decide to take advice from you or not 

Not sure if I am going to do a write up here on it or not but we will see. I've just been kind of plugging along this year with the lawn as I am just trying to keep it looking decent until I kill it all off. I'm also trying to get rid of the sod to anyone in the area but we will see how that goes.

Now back to your regular scheduled programming


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Mightyquinn Awesome....and now being 2 years into the lawn addiction....I think about doing a renovation "again' years from now. I seeded last time so I would SOD going forward.

Quick question for you. It seems "all always" most of the top lawns on here and lawn advice on here "everyone chooses Bermuda vs Zoysia".

Any particular reason outside of the fungus issues? It seems it can look just as good as Bermuda cut lawn with the versatility to look good at a higher HOC but with less mowing.

But I keep telling myself " I must be missing something" because allmost all of the moderators and top lawns are Bermuda.

Any particular thing I am missing?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I personally believe that Bermuda is more resilient than Zoysia which is why I tend to prefer it. Zoysia to me seems like you need to handle it with kid gloves sometimes as to where Bermuda you can beat the crap out of it and it just comes back stronger and better.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I personally believe that Bermuda is more resilient than Zoysia which is why I tend to prefer it. Zoysia to me seems like you need to handle it with kid gloves sometimes as to where Bermuda you can beat the crap out of it and it just comes back stronger and better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I personally believe that Bermuda is more resilient than Zoysia which is why I tend to prefer it. Zoysia to me seems like you need to handle it with kid gloves sometimes as to where Bermuda you can beat the crap out of it and it just comes back stronger and better.


This has me seriously reconsidering my decision to install Empire Zoysia in the front yard next season. I still have time to decide. The only reason to go to Zoysia is to match my neighbors and play nice. My wife is telling me I should stick with bermuda (neighbors or not).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe that Bermuda is more resilient than Zoysia which is why I tend to prefer it. Zoysia to me seems like you need to handle it with kid gloves sometimes as to where Bermuda you can beat the crap out of it and it just comes back stronger and better.
> ...


If you don't have shade issues, stick to the bermuda.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I love my zoysia but if I didn't have all of the shade that I do, it would all be bermuda. I also like my 70+ year old live oaks so zoysia it is for me.

Are you guys spraying the def straight for spot spraying? Watering it in?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Saints said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I have absolutely no shade since Hurricane Michael . Yeah, I may have to deal with an angry neighbor but I'm leaning towards sticking to the bermuda. I think he is a member on this forum so we will see if my car gets toilet papered soon.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Redtwin I like the idea of Zoysia too...but the more I read and re-read this forum...It seems like Bermuda is the way to go.


----------

